# Topics > Robotics > Robot hacking >  Investigation of the danger of hacking robots, IOActive, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - IOActive, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots - UR Exploit (ASLR/NX Bypass)

Uploaded on Jul 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Robots are awesome (but can be hacked)

Published on Aug 17, 2017




> Hacked robots from "Hacking Robots Before Skynet" by Cesar Cerrudo & Lucas Apa

----------


## Airicist

SoftBank's NAO and Pepper as an espionage tool

Published on Aug 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Popular Robots are Dangerously Easy to Hack, Cybersecurity Firm Says"
IOActive finds vulnerabilities in robots sold to industrial, home users

by Jeremy Kahn
August 22, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Hacking human safety protections in Universal Robots

Published on Aug 29, 2017

----------

